# Carte mère et oxydation



## impronono (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à vous,

je suis nouveau sur le forum.

Certains d'entre vous ont ils été confrontés à un problème d'oxydation sur la carte mère d'un MacBook acheté fin novembre 2011?. Il y a une semaine, mon macbook ne veut plus s'allumer. Après avoir pris contact avec Appel Belgique, on me conseil de déposer la machine dans un centre agréé Apple. ce qui est fait. Le diagnostique tombe 2 jours après, la carte mère est oxydée et la garantie Apple ne fonctionne pas. Mais voilà l'ordinateur n'a jamais été mis en contact avec un milieu humide et il n'y a jamais eu d'eau sur celui-ci. (Travaillant sur Mac depuis 20 ans et je crois savoir que l'humidité n'est pas bon pour les machines).
Dans le passé Apple avait déjà eu des problèmes d'oxydation sur certains types de machines (G5)  dû à un défaut de fabrication. De plus la dernière génération de MAC est traité avec un système anti-corrosion dit "tropical".

Mais ce qui est le plus étonnant, c'est que les Macbook serait vendu à "perte" et que selon des instruction chez Apple, ce type d'appareil ne doit pas être réparé même sous garantie.
Alors l'obsolescence programmée fait-elle partie de la politique d'Apple?

Mais voila entre temps je suis avec un machine qui est sous garantie, que je ne sais plus utilisée pour mon travail. Si certains d'entre vous on un conseil, un tuyau pour m'aider a faire valoir ma garantie, elles seront les bienvenues.

Bien à vous
Impronono


----------



## theozdevil (15 Juin 2011)

Si la machine a été en contact avec de l'eau il doit y avoir des traces autre part que sur la carte mère, et ca ils le savent, donc si tu dis qu'elle n'a pas été en contact avec de l'eau, tu leur dis que en tant que techniciens ils devraient pouvoir faire la différence entre oxydation de défaut de fabrication et oxydation par l'eau (surtout que comme je l'ai dis, il devrait y avoir des trace d'eau autre part que sur la carte mère).

Et la machine étant sous garantie ils doivent sois la réparer soit la remplacer c'est la loi et le principe d'une garantie.

Donc tu leur explique gentiment et si ca marche pas tu t'énerve un peu


----------



## Calderan (15 Juin 2011)

impronono a dit:


> MacBook acheté fin novembre 2011?.


C'est parce qu'il n'est pas encore sous garantie 

Non, blague à part, theozdevil a raison : il doit être réparé sous garantie si il n'a aucune autre trace d'humidité.
Il faudrait vérifier si les capteurs d'humidité ont viré au rouge ou pas. (Mais je ne sais pas où ils se trouvent ces capteurs)


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,


impronono a dit:


> Mais voila entre temps je suis avec un machine qui est sous garantie, que je ne sais plus utilisée pour mon travail. Si certains d'entre vous on un conseil, un tuyau pour m'aider a faire valoir ma garantie, elles seront les bienvenues.


En France ça passerait par une 1e lettre recommandé avec AR, puis une deuxième lettre de mise en demeure (tjs en recommandé + AR) avant le tribunal.

Il faut aussi que tu sois sûr de ton coup, pas d'eau sur la machine, pas d'environnement "trop" humide (salle de bain), autrement ça risque de faire mal aux doigts


----------

